# YM2200 Hydraulic filter



## SgtRC (Jan 14, 2017)

I own a YM2200, yes, one of those and my 3 point hitch isn't working. I want to check the internal hydraulic filter, but not sure where it is. I don't want to just start taking things apart looking for it. Can any of you YM2200 owners tell me exactly where it is?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SgtRC

It should be on the left side of the transmission. A roundish cover plate held on by 2 or 3 bolts. It is a suction screen. You have to drain the fluid first


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't own one but I believe you will find the suction screen where the suction line from the pump enters the hydraulic housing on the 2200. This housing sits on top of the transmission but the line goes in on the right side. It will be a 4 bolt flange where the line fastens.

I think there might have been two versions on the 2200. One of the models has the hydraulic housing or transmission cover as a reservoir of it's own.

Here are some good pictures of a 2200 tore asunder. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...l&sortOrder=asc&photoFilter=ALL#zax/747504912


----------

